
The moving sofa problem (2016) - turtlegrids
https://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~romik/movingsofa/
======
dang
2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17527702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17527702)

2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13296502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13296502)

~~~
turtlegrids
and welcome to 2019! ;)

------
pacifist
Back when I had a truck and a good back I helped friends move their couch into
an apartment. It was close but I somehow managed to get it in. They told me
later that they weren't able to get it back out no matter how hard they tried.
Is this an example of the moving sofa problem?

------
herogreen
I was expecting the new problem to be a turn with an varying angle (not 90°).

------
escapecharacter
So where can I actually buy one of these sofas? I want to shock my
mathematician friends.

~~~
Isamu
The true "problem" with moving a sofa is finding available friends on a
weekend.

------
amanzi
Pivot! Pivot! Pivot!

